

Feedburner Graphs Suck, or How to Generate Nice Graphs for Feedburner - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/generating-feedburner-graphs/

======
mrkurt
Someone should just go whole hog and generate a nice new version of
Feedburner.

------
CapitalistCartr
Hmm, the Google graph he shows really does suck. I'm surprised; Google usually
knows better than to make a 35 MB flash monstrosity.

~~~
pkrumins
It's generated if you choose "all time" from "Show stats for" combo box.

